# Foros Novedades Carreras, Maestrías, Postgrados, Cursos y Capacitaciones  CURSO GLOBALG.A.P. QMS y AUDITOR INTERNO EN PIURA

## Angelo Lazo Galdos

*GLOBALG.A.P. Academy*  organiza el curso sobre Sistema de Gestión (SIG) y Auditor Interno (AI) para Certificación Opción 2 de Grupo de Productores.
Lugar: Piura-Perú
Fecha: 26 y 27 de Marzo 2020
Capacidad: 15 participantes 
Beneficios: Aprendizaje garantizado por instructor de la organización GLOBALG.A.P. con sede en Alemania, certificados de participación y de examen. 
Quienes Pueden Participar: Responsables del Aseguramiento de Calidad y Certificaciones de Grupo de Productores. Implementadores de Sistema de Gestión, Inspectores Internos, Asesores y Consultores Agrícolas y todo interesado en aprendar sobre Certificación de Grupo de Productores. 
INFORMES : https://globalgapacademy.talentlms.c...og/info/id:227 
Consultas : 955 082 946  1579689716_200122_QMS&IIT_Peru_LMS3.jpgTemas similares: CURSO: FORMACIÓN DE AUDITOR INTERNO ISO 9001:2015 CURSO: FORMACIÓN DE AUDITOR INTERNO ISO 9001:2015 CURSO ONLINE: AUDITOR EN BANANO DE EXPORTACION - CALIDAD PREVENTIVA Curso para Acreditar Consultores GLOBALG.A.P. CURSO INTERNACIONAL DE BUENAS PRÁCTICAS AGRÍCOLAS ENFOCADO EN GLOBALG.A.P. IFA,  VERSIÓN 4.0 PARA FRUTAS Y HORTALIZAS + GRASP (EVALUACIÓN DE PRACTICAS SOCIALES). DÍAS 29, 30 Y 31 DE MAYO DE 2012.

----------


## tonyb

Excelente, vere si hay otro este año https://nicelocal.com/new-york-city/...type/georgian/

----------

